# Codes 69205 & 69610...



## bdr-1972 (Jan 26, 2012)

Can these codes be used together for a tube removal and patch placement ?


----------



## Thouvenel (Jan 26, 2012)

*69205 and 69436*

Both codes are acceptable to be coded together, however, the correct code for using tube removal is 69424, and in my experience, this is bundled together with 69436.  The thinking is you are already there to insert the tube and this can't be done until the old tube is removed.  Hope this helps.


----------



## AngieH (Feb 3, 2012)

I had this same thing come up yesterday. 69424 is the correct code for removal of pe tube, however it is bundled with 69610. 69610 has a higher reimbursement so I would use that.


----------



## dimmitta (Feb 3, 2012)

Per CCI edits 69424 (ventilation tube removal) is bundled in with 69610 (tympanic repair w/patch). The tube removal is generally included in the repair. However, if you are removing a tube from the left ear and patching the right ear you could bill both, however, you will need to send documentation and add 59 modifier to 69424, and be prepared to fight the denial.


----------



## bdr-1972 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------

